# Flathead



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Some one tried to catch all the flathead while I was working  

I think they must have missed one.










I took the "barge" so Mike said he was much more comfortable Friday night  

I got new Frogg Toggs for the rain but I couldn't find any pink ones


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Yellow Rainsuits are best!  Those BIGGG FLATS take too much energy. Nice fish :B


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

awsome fish..


----------



## JUSTCRAZY (Apr 6, 2004)

Good fish Robby.

I thought about you two this weekend while it rained and I stayed in my own bed. But I could only spare so much sympathy, because I will be bank side all night this weekend.

Just can't wait to utter the words, FISH ON .......Oh she's a good one!


----------



## Ðe§perado™ (Apr 15, 2004)

Great fish Robby!!


----------



## lillmackfish (May 10, 2004)

nice fish robby


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Nice fish


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

> Yellow Rainsuits are best!


Those yellow rainsuits squeak too much!


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Little bit of deer fat should fix the squeaks.


----------



## ChrisB (May 13, 2004)

How did those Frogg Toggs work out for you Robby? A sales rep at Bass Pro Shop was trying to get me to buy a pair. The material looked wierd so I went with good old nylon.


----------

